# Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?



## Habanero (18. März 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte mir gerne eine Rolle zum Brandungsangeln an der Nordsee und am Mittelmeer kaufen. Außerdem überlege ich mir mittelfristig eine Freilaufrolle zum Barbenangeln am Rhein zuzulegen. Da ich sowohl das Brandungs- als auch das Barbenangeln eher gelegentlich machen werde (Brandung vielleicht 5-6 Mal im Jahr und Barbenangeln sicher auch nicht öfter), muss das kein HighEnd-Equipment sein. Aber es soll schon was taugen und nicht nach einem Jahr verrecken. 
Da, soweit ich das sehe, die Anforderungen an beide Rollen bis auf einige kleine Unterschiede in etwa gleich sind (bspw. hohe Wurfweite, stabile Ausführung, große Kapazität), habe ich mich gefragt ob es nicht sinnvoll wäre eine gute Rolle für beides zusammen statt zwei einfache einzelne Rollen zu kaufen.

Ich habe also aus meiner Sicht die beiden Alternativen:

- Eine günstige Brandunsgrolle (bis ca. 50€) und eine günstige Freilaufrolle (bis ca. 50€) kaufen oder
- eine gute salzwasserfeste Freilaufrolle (bis ca. 100€) kaufen.

Was meint Ihr dazu und welche Rollen könntet Ihr empfehlen? Für die zweite Alternative habe ich auf die schnelle nur die Penn Slammer Live Liner gefunden. Die gefällt mir an sich sehr gut. Allerdings gefällt mir nicht, dass man den Freilauf manuell abschalten muss. Kennt Ihr noch andere salzwasserfeste Freilaufrollen? 

Oder macht die Kombination aus Eurer Sicht sowieso keinen Sinn und ich sollte lieber die erste Alternative wählen? Taugen Brandungsrollen für 50€ für ein paar Mal Angeln im Jahr oder sollte man selbst dafür schon tiefer in die Tasche greifen? 

Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Hilfe 

Tschüss Sven


----------



## vermesser (18. März 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*

Also Brandungsrollen für 50 Euro taugen schon was. Ich angle seit 2004 mit zwei Ultimate-Brandungscombos, für die ich je 39.90 Euro bezahlt hab und hab bisher keine Unterschiede zu hochwertigerem Gerät gemerkt, was die Fangerfolge betrifft. Die Rollen sind definitiv ok, die Ruten sind natürlich nicht vergleichbar, was die Wurfweiten betrifft. Aber Dorsche fangen kann man damit genauso. Also ich denke, man bekommt für gelegentliches Brandungsfischen Rollen für 50 Euro bei jedem Händler.

Was die Freilaufrollen betrifft: ein Kumpel von mir fischt seit 3 Jahren mit diesen Rollen in der Brandung ohne Probleme:
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...pfbremsrollen-3/silverman-freebite/detail.jsf

Und bisher hatte er keine Probleme. Ich hab die selber auch und für den Preis kriegt man hundertpro nichts besseres.

Das gesparte Geld würde ich in einen guten hohen Rutenhalter und hochwertiges Zubehör, z.B. Material für den Vorfachbau investestieren.


----------



## Habanero (18. März 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*

Hallo vermesser,

erst mal vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche Antwort. #6

Welche Ultimate-Rolle hast Du denn genau?

Und bei der Silverman-Rolle, da kann man ja bei dem Preis fast nicht viel falsch machen. Aber da sind ja nur 100m Schnur drauf. Das ist ja zum Brandungsangeln eher ein bisschen wenig. Oder hast Du da eine dünnere Schnur drauf gemacht? ;+

Tschüss Sven


----------



## vermesser (18. März 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*

Ähm...da gehen 100 m 60er Schnur auf die größte Version. Das heißt ungefähr 250-300 m 30er plus 8m 60er Schlagschnur geht locker und reicht auch mehr als aus...! Ich würd sagen, so lang die Rolle nach dem Einsatz mit Süßwasser abgespült wird, geht auch ne preiswerte.

Muss ich gucken, wie die genau heißt, die Brandungsausrüstung steht bei meiner Freundin in Rostock. Glaub aber nicht, daß es genau die noch gibt. Aber sowas in der Art müsste jeder Händler haben. An der Küste kriegst Du preiswerteren Brandungskram in jedem Angelladen. 

An der Nordsee oder im Mittelmeer hab ich allerdings noch nie geangelt. Vielleicht fühlt sich ja jemand, der sich da auskennt, berufen Dir bessere Tipps zu geben. Vielleicht muss man da andere Schwerpunkte bei der Ausrüstung legen, als an der vergleichsweise ruhigen Ostsee??


----------



## Leif-Jesper (18. März 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*

|wavey:
Also wenn Du das kombinieren willst, dann rate ich dir zu einer Shimano US Baitrunner, benutze mal die Suche, die wird immer wieder als solides Arbeitstier empfohlen, ich benutze die selbst zum Karpfenfischen und glaube, damit könnte man ganze Seen entkrauten:m
Die dürftest Du bei eBay gebraucht um 100€ bekommen.
Neu liegt sie bei 120.
Aber schau sie dir vorher in einem Angelladen an, die ist nämlich doch recht schwer.
Da hast Du dann aber auf jeden Fall was auf Lebenszeit, von so Billigkram würde ich dir abraten, gerade wenn es um schwere Fische und Bleie geht und das ist bei deinen beiden Angelarten der Fall.
Du solltest Die Rolle dennoch immer mit Süßwasser spülen, wenn Du in der Brandung warst.


----------



## Palerado (18. März 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*

Lass bloß die Sache mit den Billigrollen sein. Davon haben wir schon etliche geschreddert.
Mein Bruder und mein Vater haben DAM Rollen (ich glaube 860 FD oder wie die heißen). Die haben wir mal für 35 Euro gekauft und die machen keine Mucken.
Die Ryobi Proskyer bekommt man auch für 50,- 
Dann hast Du was solides.

Daniel


----------



## Habanero (18. März 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*

@vermesser: 
Ja, O.K., so hatte ich es mir gedacht. Ich denke bzgl. Ausrüstung dürfte der Unterschied zwischen Nord- und Ostsee nicht groß sein.

@Leif-Jesper: 
Danke für den Tip. Sieht auch echt stabil aus das Teil. Aber wenn ich soviel Geld ausgebe, möchte ich schon, dass der Hersteller sich auch traut da salzwasserfest drauf zu schreiben. 
Was hältst Du denn von der hier? Die ist aktuell im Angebot sogar noch etwas billiger als die Shimano und hat alles was ich meine zu brauchen.

@Daniel:
Dir auch danke für die Tips. Mit DAM 860 FD konnte ich aber nicht so richtig was finden. Vielleicht gibt es die Rolle auch nicht mehr. Sind das denn Freilaufrollen?
Die Ryobi Proskyer ist jedenfalls keine, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe. Sie sieht aber sehr robust aus. Das wäre dann eher was für Lösung zwei getrennte Rollen zu kaufen.

Tschüss Sven


----------



## degl (18. März 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*

Hi Sven,

wie immer gibts mehrere Sichten auf deine Frage

Ich würde eher bei beiden Angelmethoden auf einen Freilauf verzichten(beim Rheinangeln fehlen mir die Kenntnisse,kenne nur das Angeln in der stark strömenden Elbe) gebe aber zu bedenken, das das Salz und der Sand beim Brandungsangeln, den Freilaufgetrieben doch arg zusetzt und kommt noch Nordsee hinzu, dann ist da noch höherer Salzgehalt..........nee, eher nicht.

Ab 50€ aufwärts sind brauchbare Brandungsrollen zu erstehen, manche nutzen die auch zum Karpfenfischen und daher denke ich das Barbenangeln damit auch geht#6

gruß degl


----------



## Habanero (18. März 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*

Hallo degl,

O.K., das mit der Empfindlichkeit des Freilaufs könnte natürlich ein Argument sein. Aber wenn 5 Jahre Garantie drauf ist, sollte mich das auch nicht übermäßig jucken. 
Was machst Du denn ohne Freilauf damit ein dicker Brocken Dir nicht die Rute vom Ständer reißt? Machst Du einfach die Bremse soweit auf oder wie?!

Tschüss Sven

P.S. Ich bin noch blutiger Anfänger, daher die dummen Fragen. #h


----------



## Leif-Jesper (18. März 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*

|wavey:
Also mit Cormoran Rollen habe ich bisher nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, viel Plastik für wenig Geld
Meine Cormoran Brandungsrollen(i-was mit seacor) haben auf einmal nicht mehr gleichmäßig gewickelt#c
Und ich hatte noch 'ne andere von Cormoran, das war auch mehr Plastik als alles andere.
Ich weiß, dass bei dem neusten Modell der US Baitrunner die Bremse wasserdicht ist, steht fett drauf.


----------



## Leif-Jesper (18. März 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*

http://www.anglerzentrale24.de/epag...&ViewAction=ViewProductViaPortal&Locale=de_DE

Da sieht man das auf'm Spulenkopf.


----------



## Norbi (18. März 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*

Aber wenn 5 Jahre Garantie drauf ist, sollte mich das auch nicht übermäßig jucken. 

@Sven,aber nur wenn die Rolle Salzwasser beständig ist,ansonsten
ist die Garantie in A......#h


----------



## Palerado (18. März 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*

Selbst wenn Du 5 Jahre Garantie hast..
Du gibst kaputten Mist hin und bekommst Mist wieder. Hilft also nichts.


----------



## Habanero (18. März 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*

Hi Norbi,



Norbi schrieb:


> Aber wenn 5 Jahre Garantie drauf ist, @Sven,aber nur wenn die Rolle Salzwasser beständig ist,ansonsten
> ist die Garantie in A......#h



ja eben, deshalb bin ich ja bei der ansonsten echt sehr toll aussehenden Baitrunner-Rolle skeptisch. Wenn die das aushalten würde, würde Shimano das doch auch drauf schreiben.

Tschüss Sven


----------



## Habanero (18. März 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*

Hallo Leif-Jesper,



Leif-Jesper schrieb:


> |wavey:
> Also mit Cormoran Rollen habe ich bisher nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, viel Plastik für wenig Geld
> Meine Cormoran Brandungsrollen(i-was mit seacor) haben auf einmal nicht mehr gleichmäßig gewickelt#c
> Und ich hatte noch 'ne andere von Cormoran, das war auch mehr Plastik als alles andere.



Nach welcher Zeit bzw. nach wieviel Angeltagen haben die denn die Grätsche gemacht? Wenn die bspw. 100 Angeltage hält, sind das bei meiner angepeilten Auslastung immerhin locker 10 Jahre. Damit könnte ich leben. 



Leif-Jesper schrieb:


> |wavey:
> Ich weiß, dass bei dem neusten Modell der US Baitrunner die Bremse wasserdicht ist, steht fett drauf.



Ja, aber wie von Norbi angemerkt, ist mit Garantie vermutli ch nichts, wenn der Hersteller sie nicht für Salzwasser frei gibt.

Tschüss Sven


----------



## degl (18. März 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*

Hi Sven,

5Jahre Garantie kenne ich nur von den "Askari-Eigenmarken" und mit verlaub..............mit keiner der angebotenen Rollen würde ich daran denken an der Küste zu angeln..........die sind ihr Geld nicht wert und die Garantie nützt dir abends am Strand gar nix.............der Angelabend ist vorm A...., mit Sicherheit

Ich bin nun sehr häufig an der Ostsee und habe schon einige Rollen gefischt und kann dir nur zu ner guten Marke raten. 
Selbst wenn dur nur Gelegentlich am Strand und am Rhein fischst............kauf lieber erst mal eine.......da hast du mehr von, als von 5 Jahren Garantie(so lange sind die Rollen nicht mal im Katalog|uhoh

gruß degl


----------



## Habanero (18. März 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*

Hi degl,



degl schrieb:


> 5Jahre Garantie kenne ich nur von den "Askari-Eigenmarken" und mit verlaub..............mit keiner der angebotenen Rollen würde ich daran denken an der Küste zu angeln..........die sind ihr Geld nicht wert und die Garantie nützt dir abends am Strand gar nix.............der Angelabend ist vorm A...., mit Sicherheit



ja, das stimmt wohl. Und da ist das höchst wahrscheinlich nicht nur der Abend oder Tag im Allerwertesten sondern der ganze Urlaub. Denn je nachdem wo man gerade ist, bekommt man ja nicht unbedingt direkt vor Ort gescheiten Ersatz oder nur zu Apotherkerpreisen. Somit ist das sicher am falschen Ende gespart, wenn man absolutes  Billiggeraffel kauft.
Es ist aber ja auch nicht unbedingt mein Ziel möglichst billig zu kaufen sondern etwas mit einem möglichst guten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis zu finden, was für meine Anforderungen ausreichend ist.
Es wurde ja schon die Ryobi Proskyer Nose Power erwähnt. Ich finde die macht einen soliden Eindruck und liegt preislich noch im moderaten Bereich (€54,90 beim Askari).



degl schrieb:


> Ich bin nun sehr häufig an der Ostsee und habe schon einige Rollen gefischt und kann dir nur zu ner guten Marke raten.
> Selbst wenn dur nur Gelegentlich am Strand und am Rhein fischst............kauf lieber erst mal eine.......da hast du mehr von, als von 5 Jahren Garantie(so lange sind die Rollen nicht mal im Katalog|uhoh



Ja, das klingt nach einem Plan. 
Aber  nochmal kurz die Frage wie Du ohne Freilauf verhinderst, dass ein großer Fisch beim Biss die Rute vom Ständer reißt. Oder stehen die Dinger so stabil, dass das kein Problem ist?

Tschüss Sven


----------



## vermesser (19. März 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*

Also ich klink mich nochmal kurz ein: 
1: Finger weg von den Cormoran Rollen, ich hatte insgesamt 4 Stück, nicht eine davon läuft noch richtig. Wohlgemerkt, nicht in der Brandung, nur beim normalen Grundfischen oder Spinnageln. Dagegen sind Askari-Eigenmarken richtige Schätze, halb so teuer und halten seit Jahren bei mir und nem Kumpel. Und das waren keine absoluten Billigrollen von Cormoran, alle ab 40 Euro aufwärts...

2. Wenn Du in der Brandung angelst, ist es ratsam, entweder mit Freilauf zu angeln, die Rollenbremse aufzudrehen oder mit offenem Bügel und einem kräftigen Schnurclip zu angeln. Schon ein mittlerer Dorsch reißt mühelos das komplette, beschwerte Dreibein um!! Und das macht nachts keinen Spaß.

Viel Erfolg jedenfalls.


----------



## Palerado (19. März 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*

WAS?
Was hast Du denn bitte für ein Dreibein?

Bremse dicht und fertig. Das Teil hat gefälligst zu stehen.
Dafür wurde es gekauft.


----------



## sunny (19. März 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*

@vermesser
Dir wird dein Dreibein bei nem Biss von nem mittleren Dorsch |bigeyes. Du willst uns doch veräppeln oder |supergri? Das kann ich mir überhaupt nicht vorstellen #d. Beschreib mal, wie du das aufbaust.


@Sven
Mach dir mal keine Sorgen. Das Dreibein ist ja so aufgebaut, dass die Rute oben in eine halbkreisförmige Halterung abgelegt und unten evtl. auch noch in Art Teller gesteckt werden. Zusätzlich wird die Standfestigkeit des Dreibeins noch mit nem Sack Steine erhöht. Zur Befestigung des Sacks ist extra ein Einhängehaken am Dreibein angebracht. Da wird unter normalen Bedingungen nix raus- oder umgerissen .



Man ist das blöd zu beschreiben. Hat nicht jemand mal nen Bild von seinem aufgebauten Dreibein?


----------



## vermesser (19. März 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*

Ähm, vielleicht hab ich da wirklich was verkehrt gemacht...Dreibein aufbauen, Rute rauf...unten Eimer Wasser dran...hmm...also meins ist schon gekippt bei geschlossener Bremse...einmal, aber es ist gekippt...


----------



## sunny (19. März 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*

Wie weit hattest du denn der Eimer Wasser über dem Boden? 

Das Gewicht muss so nah wie möglich am Boden sein, besser noch leicht aufliegen. Ansonsten könnte das Gewicht in Bewegung kommen und wenn es erstmal pendelt, hat sich das mit der Standfestigkeit erledigt. Dann kann ich mir auch vorstellen, dass das Dreibein umgerisssen wird.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. März 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*

Also ich bin nur ganz selten in der Brandung unterwegs, dafür umso öfter beim Grundfischen. Bei beiden Angelarten brauchst du keinen Freilauf. 
Die Angel vom Halter reißen - das kommt tatsächlich recht selten vor, bei großer Wurfweite und Monoschnur schon gar nicht. In der Brandung stellst du ja deine Rute steil und willst sie aus den ufernahen Wellen heraushalten. Da bringt es dir nichts, wenn jedes kleine Geplänkel den Freilauf aktiviert und die Schnur erschlaffen lässt.

In starker Strömung im Fluss ist sowas auch eher hinderlich, denn auch da kannst du es kaum brauchen, wenn schon die Strömung den Freilauf betätigt.

Benutze doch mal die Suchfunktion. Nicht wenige Spezis fischen mit Heavy Feeder Ruten in der Brandung, und beim Barbenangeln dürften die so und so Mittel der Wahl sein.

Und noch eines: Zu billig würde ich bei der Rollenwahl tatsächlich nicht kaufen. Viele extremen Billigheimer drehen im Leerlauf wunderbar leicht. Und bei vielen ist das Getriebe schon dann geschrottet, wenn du einen Klumpen Tang 100 m herpumpen muss. Da kommt es nicht darauf an, wie oft du mit der Rolle angelst. Aber für 50 Euronen solltest du schon was bekommen.


----------



## vermesser (19. März 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*



sunny schrieb:


> Wie weit hattest du denn der Eimer Wasser über dem Boden?
> 
> Das Gewicht muss so nah wie möglich am Boden sein, besser noch leicht aufliegen. Ansonsten könnte das Gewicht in Bewegung kommen und wenn es erstmal pendelt, hat sich das mit der Standfestigkeit erledigt. Dann kann ich mir auch vorstellen, dass das Dreibein umgerisssen wird.



Also der Eimer stand. Auf dem Boden...mit Seil straff dran...hmm...


----------



## sunny (19. März 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*

Hört sich eigentlich so an, als ob du alles richtig gemacht hast.
Komisch, dann weiß ich auch nicht, was da passiert ist #c.


----------



## Klaus S. (19. März 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*

Tja.. die mittelgroßen Dorsche haben schon reichlich Kraft :q

http://www.fischundfang.de/456,2623/


----------



## vermesser (19. März 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*

Dorsche haben echt gut Kraft. Is mir bisher auch erst einmal passiert, aber das reicht auch und seitdem dreh ich die Rollen lieber auf...dann hat man auch gleich noch ne akustische Bissanzeige, wenn es knarrt, dann zieht einer...


----------



## vermesser (19. März 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Die Angel vom Halter reißen - das kommt tatsächlich recht selten vor, bei großer Wurfweite und Monoschnur schon gar nicht. In der Brandung stellst du ja deine Rute steil und willst sie aus den ufernahen Wellen heraushalten. Da bringt es dir nichts, wenn jedes kleine Geplänkel den Freilauf aktiviert und die Schnur erschlaffen lässt.



Seh ich anders, ich stell den Freilauf oder die Bremse ja so ein, daß die Wellen keine Schnur nehmen und alles straff bleibt, ein Fisch aber schon notfalls...in der Strömung im Fluss macht man das doch auch so...


----------



## Norbi (19. März 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*

, die Rollenbremse aufzudrehen oder mit offenem Bügel und einem kräftigen Schnurclip zu angeln. 
                                          #d
Schwachsinn,klemm mal die Schnur in den Schnurclip,dann ist ein
Abriss vorprogramiert.


----------



## vermesser (19. März 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*

Ähm, falls das missverständlich war...ich meine nicht den Schnurclip an der Rolle, sondern einen zum Aufklemmen auf den Rutengriff...oder halt ein Gummiband am Rutengriff...das andere geht schief, das ist klar...


----------



## Norbi (19. März 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=1907&pictureid=17521

So bau ich mein Dreibein auf,die Stippen sind Bissanzeiger,falls die Frage aufkommt.Da fällt nichts um,ob Wind oder Fisch!!

Aber das hat nichts mit Freilaufrollen zu tun.
Tu Dir was Gutes und kauf Dir was vernünftiges für die Brandung,einsetzen kannst Du
die Rollen fast für alles am Rhein (Aal,Barben,Döbel usw.)
Ich fische mit Shimano Ultegra 10000,und setze Sie auch bei uns an der Elbe ein,klappt
alles wunderbar,kosten zwar so um die 120 Euro,aber sicherlich kann man die auch günstiger
bekommen,Augen auf halten!!


----------



## sunny (19. März 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Tja.. die mittelgroßen Dorsche haben schon reichlich Kraft :q



Jau, die jungen Wilden sind noch nen büschen ungestüm :q:q #6.


----------



## Klaus S. (19. März 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*

In der Brandung gibts nur eins.... Bremse bis Anschlag fest und gut ist.


----------



## hans albers (19. März 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*

moin,


kann mich meinen vorpostern nur anschliessen:
keine cormoranrollen..

ich fand den einen tipp mit den heavy feeder ruten 
und den mit us baitrunnern sehr gut...

wäre ne gute kombi für fluss und brandung,
glaube ich.




gretez
lars


----------



## Habanero (19. März 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*

Also erst mal vielen Dank an Euch alle für die vielen Tipps. Das ist für einen Anfänger wie mich wirklich Gold wert. #6 :q

Ich habe mir jetzt mal die Ryobi Proskyer Nose Power, die DAM Onliner Surf 200 in 4,20m und ein Seapoint Dreibein bestellt.
Ich denke das ist erst mal einigermaßen ausreichend und zumindest kein absoluter Schrott.
Die Ultegra-Rolle sieht zwar echt geil aus *sabber*
Aber rund 150 Euros sind mir dann doch jetzt etwas zu viel für eine Rolle, die ich eher seltener einsetzen werde. Man muss sich ja auch noch steigern können. 

Was ich mich jetzt noch frage, brauche ich als Anfänger zwingend eine Keulenschnur zum Brandungsangeln oder tut es für den Anfang auch eine normale 0,35er Mono mit 0,60er Schlagschnur davor? Falls letzteres muss man drauf achten, dass die Schnur salzwasserfest ist? Und falls ja, was passiert mit 'normaler' Mono? Löst die sich etwa auf?! ;+

Tschüss Sven


----------



## vermesser (19. März 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*

Gute Auswahl, das Dreibein hab ich auch.

Ich hab ne normale dreißiger Mono und ne 60er Schlagschnur in doppelter Rutenlänge...salzwasserfeste Mono, gibts sowas extra? Hab normale drauf...

Keulenschnur wirft etwas besser, weil der Knoten nicht ist...der bremst den Wurf doch etwas...ist aber zu verkraften...


----------



## sunny (19. März 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*

Ne Keulenschnur ist nicht zwingend erforderlich. 

Ist nur ne feine Sache, weil man zum einen aufgrund der Färbung sehen kann, wie weit man ungefähr geworfen hat und zum anderen keinen Knoten in der Schnur hat. Beim ersten Hänger hat sich das aber alles erledigt . Also mach das so, wie du dir das schon überlegt hast. 

Hinsichtlich Salzwasserfestigkeit der Schnur brauchst du auf nix achten, kannst jede nehmen.


----------



## Norbi (19. März 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*

Moin Sven!
Ich hab früher mit stinknormaler Mono in 0,35 und 0.60iger als Schlagschnur geangelt,so würde ich an Deiner Stelle anfangen.
Wenn Du etwas firmer bist,dann mal auf Keule wechseln,ist aber teurer!


----------



## Gunnar. (19. März 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*

Moin moin,

Freilauf in der Brandung?? Eigentlich unnötig. Da ich aber nun nicht für jede Angelart extra ein Rolle möchte , angle ich eben mit meinen Frilaufrollen seid knapp 10 Jahren auch in der Brandung. Bis heute noch keine Probleme was Sand oder Salz angeht. Ich betreibe auch keine aufwendiger Pflege. Die Rollen werden zu Haus nach dem Angeln einfach mit Wasser odentlich abgespült , das wars.

Zurück zum Freilauf,
Ich angel in der Brandung mit durchgehend Geflecht. An Tagen wenn die Bisse sehr heftig sind dreh ich den Freilauf einganzwenig auf. Sollte jetzt mal das Dörschlein besonders wütend sein verpufft seine Kraft im Kraft im Freilauf. Kommt aber nicht allzuofft vor. Ob es nun nötig ist so zu angeln? Mir egal. Es klappt jedenfalls. Die  berühmten - sagenumwogenen Ausschlitzer , Aussteiger - welche die Geflechtgegner nur zugern heraufbeschwören hab ich bei meiner Angelei noch nicht beobachten können.


----------



## Habanero (19. März 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Gute Auswahl, das Dreibein hab ich auch.



Ah, das was immer umkippt?! |uhoh:



vermesser schrieb:


> salzwasserfeste Mono, gibts sowas extra? Hab normale drauf...



 Na klar, es gibt nix was es nicht gibt (siehe bspw. hier).



vermesser schrieb:


> Keulenschnur wirft etwas besser, weil der Knoten nicht ist...der bremst den Wurf doch etwas...ist aber zu verkraften...



O.K., dann spare ich mir das Geld auch erst mal. Danke :q

Tschüss Sven


----------



## vermesser (19. März 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*



Sven.Buth schrieb:


> Ah, das was immer umkippt?! |uhoh:



Nein, keine Sorge, das was umgekippt ist, hab ich mittlerweile fürs Süßwasser, das hat Glasfaserbeine und ist schon arg mitgenommen, reicht aber noch am See...und das ist nur einmal gekippt  !!

Das was Du auch hast, teste ich über Ostern...ist neu, hab ich mir geholt, weil bei Askari im Angebot. Und weil die sonst im Laden gut das doppelte kosten.


----------



## Habanero (19. März 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*

O.K., dann bin ich ja erst mal beruhigt und hoffe, dass es taucht. :q

Der Preis war für mich auch das Argument. Und da das Ding ja orginal auch ungefähr soviel gekostet hat wie ein Markenteil, wird es hoffentlich nicht ganz übel sein.
Was ich mich nur gefragt habe, wie diese Ablage (die ist doch an allen drei Beinen fixiert oder?!) mit dem Sandsack harmoniert?! ;+

Tschüss Sven


----------



## vermesser (20. März 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*

Die Ablage und die Beschwerung harmonieren gar nicht!! Keine Ahnung, wie das funktionieren soll!
Also ich sag es mal so...wenn Du 100 Euro investierst, gibts bessere Dreibeine, aber für den Preis ist es gut und stabil!


----------



## Habanero (21. März 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*

Ja, das hatte ich befürchtet. |rolleyes

Ich werd's mir mal anschauen, wenn das Teil hier ist. Vielleicht kann man ja was mcguyvern. 

Tschüss Sven


----------



## Klaus S. (21. März 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*

Hole dir sowas, benutzen sehr viele Brandungsangler und die Meisten sind damit zufrieden. 

http://www.angeljoe.de/angelzubehoe...ce=Google_Base&utm_medium=Produktsuchmaschine


----------



## dmoppel (21. März 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*

Richtig, da schwöre ich drauf!
Ist im Packmaß nicht so lang!
Und der Preis Stimmt. #6
Gruss Dirk


----------



## Habanero (21. März 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*

Danke für den Tipp. Aber jetzt habe ich ja erstmal das von Seapoint geordert. Ich werde es mir mal anschauen und wenn es allzu schrottig ist, schicke ich es natürlich wieder zurück. Aber laut vermesser scheint es ja ganz O.K. zu sein.

Wie ist denn das Packmaß von dem Cormoran? Bei dem Seapoint steht nix dabei.

Tschüss Sven


----------



## Tino (22. März 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*



Sven.Buth schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. Aber jetzt habe ich ja erstmal das von Seapoint geordert. Ich werde es mir mal anschauen und wenn es allzu schrottig ist, schicke ich es natürlich wieder zurück. Aber laut vermesser scheint es ja ganz O.K. zu sein.
> 
> Wie ist denn das Packmaß von dem Cormoran? Bei dem Seapoint steht nix dabei.
> 
> Tschüss Sven




Kauf dir das Cormoran Dreibein. Das Ding steht noch bei ner 7 wie angeschraubt.

Garantiert!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Packmaß: 70-80 cm glaube ich


----------



## Habanero (30. März 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*

So, nu ist das Zeug endlich mal angekommen und ich habe es gerade inspiziert.
Die Rute ist ja schon ein echter Trümmer, wenn man sonst so feine Spinnruten gewohnt ist ;-)
Nee, sieht aber echt robust aus das Teil. Ich denke da kann man für den Anfang was anfangen.
Die Rolle sieht auch mächtig aus, aber leider auch recht plastiklastig. Na ja, aber mehr kann für das Geld vermutlich wirklich nicht erwarten. Die sollte es für den Anfang aber auch erstmal tun.
Das Dreibein ist zwar recht grobschlächtig verarbeitet (bspw. sitzt der obere Rutenhalter total schief), aber insgesamt macht es eigentlich auch einen recht robusten Eindruck. Ich bin aber noch am überlegen ob ich es nicht doch zurück schicke. Mal schauen.

Auf jeden Fall noch mal besten Dank für die vielen Tipps 
Ich werde dann mal berichten, wenn ich nach Pfingsten wieder zurück bin. 

Tschüss Sven


----------



## Eruzione (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*

servus,

ich hab mir den thread hier mal durchgelesen und hoffe ihr habt nen tip für mich. also...

ich fahr in zwei wochen nach dänemark und wollte dort mit meinen karpfenruten 2,75lbs 3,60 lang vom strand aus fischen.
rollen nutze ich 2 shimano baitrunner ra. allerdings habe ich kein dreibein. für das karpfenangeln nutze ich ein jrc x-lite pod...

jetzt wollt ich mal eure meinung hören, ob das für die 2 wochen so o.k. ist? desweiteren interresiert mich, ob ich meine sounder/swinger mitnehmen soll...geht das in der brandung???

mfg denny


----------



## Eruzione (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*

servus,

wollt das nur nochmal hoch holen - keiner nen tipp?

mfg denny


----------



## degl (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*

Hi Denny,

Sounder und Rodpod anne Küste#d#d ist nicht zu empfehlen, da sich die Fische selber haken und man die Bisse deutlich sieht.
Man kann mit Karpfenruten ohne weiteres mal an der Küste angeln, besser jedoch von Molen oder Stege etc.
Das richtige Brandungsangeln halten die auf Dauer nicht aus, schon garnicht, wenn ordentlich Welle und auflandiger Wind herrscht

gruß degl


----------



## Eruzione (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*



degl schrieb:


> Hi Denny,
> 
> Sounder und Rodpod anne Küste#d#d ist nicht zu empfehlen, da sich die Fische selber haken und man die Bisse deutlich sieht.
> Man kann mit Karpfenruten ohne weiteres mal an der Küste angeln, besser jedoch von Molen oder Stege etc.
> ...



servus,

danke erstmal für deinen tip - wie gesagt, es soll auch nur 3-4mal im urlaub sein...das pod kann auch als high-pod gestellt werden - ist natürlich auch dann immer noch kein dreibein - keine frage...

naja ich werds halt mal probieren, notfalls mach ich halt ne glocke/licht an die rutenspitze und lass die sounder weg.

mfg denny


----------



## degl (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrolle zum Brandungsangeln?*

Und immer drann denken: Sand und Salzwasser sind echt nicht zu unterschätzen.

Knicklichter sind im Dunkeln gute Hilfsmittel#6

gruß degl


----------

